# Help Me get Mag 10 up here in Canada!!



## spartan (Oct 31, 2003)

Because my country is full of liberal left wing cowards, any type of prohormone is prohibited up here. If my country had a clue we would be more like our American Brothers(I want to aplologise for not going to Iraq with you guys, I was in Afganastan with the 101st) but my country is full of cowards as I stated before and our military is way overstreched. Due to the fact that our great liberal primeminster feels that welfare bums and drug adddicts rank higher in priority than our military.................
Oops there I go again, if anyone can help me out I would appreciate it. Just send me a message and we can talk!.


----------



## Mudge (Oct 31, 2003)

Yet steroids for personal use are legal, isn't that strange


----------



## nanook (Oct 31, 2003)

hey hey now, yeah chretien is a dumbass but so is bush so I don't know who has the better leader, a dumbass who can't speak english or Chretien


----------



## spartan (Nov 1, 2003)

Bush or Chretien????? You must be joking right??. Bush is hands down a better leader who not only has the parts buts uses them as well. Chretien is a fence post sitting coward who ruined our country.


----------



## tk... (Nov 1, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by spartan *_
> Bush or Chretien????? You must be joking right??. Bush is hands down a better leader who not only has the parts buts uses them as well. Chretien is a fence post sitting coward who ruined our country.




dude, are u serious?? i agree that chretien isnt the Best leader in the world but you cant possibly be saying tha Bush IS a better leader.....OMG. Not even in the same ballpark..

When giving a speech about the war in Irak, he refered to it as a "Crusade"....do u understand how dumb this mofo must be to call a war a crusade, and not knowing whta type of reprocautions in would have..he clearly has no knowledge of history and even less whta the word "crusade" means. WHta type of president uses words in a speech that he does not understand. He would read anything that was handed to him

also, when interviewed, and asked about canadians relations with canadians minister(chretien), the journalist referred chretien  as Jack, Bush had no clue that he was being played and continued with the interview by using Jack when referring to the canadian minister: " yes well i beleive that Minister Jack will be more than.....""

how dumb can u get?? 70% of our exports go towards the US and he doesn't even know the name of our minister...political science 101=know the names of those you do business with

a;m sorry for being political, really not my intention, but these are not qualities of a good leader IN MY OPINION

back to the topic, 1fast400, there great


----------



## Dero (Nov 1, 2003)

I tell u sumting dere,I wood radder have dumass Jean as a Primisniter any day over dat tree,I mean Bushh(his fader was da tree).
No offance to our neighbours of da souffff butt,I,2 don't like their leeder,oesti!!!
 
Plus Jean is cowarding out...He's historie!!!Gone boubye...
Going to retire and eat his poutine!!!


----------



## nanook (Nov 2, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by spartan *_
> Bush or Chretien????? You must be joking right??. Bush is hands down a better leader who not only has the parts buts uses them as well. Chretien is a fence post sitting coward who ruined our country.


Bush is craptastic, I heard him say when the first American soldiers died, he said to the parents and relatives that the soldiers died for a noble and just cause, because the cause was noble and just
dumbass.  At least our Prime minister knows when to shut up.  Chretien has done a few good things but I still can't find something good which Bush has done,  He went to war cause daddy told him to, he crippled the American economy, which skyrocketed our by the way, and he has humiliated the United States at every situation which has arose.
He looked through binoculars with the lens caps on for god's sakes.  He's an idiot


----------



## spartan (Nov 2, 2003)

whatever this post isn't about politics it's about getting prohormones


----------



## HoldDaMayo (Nov 2, 2003)

can't you just order them online?


----------



## spartan (Nov 2, 2003)

yea but I have never heard if people get them or if customs grab them!


----------



## HoldDaMayo (Nov 2, 2003)

order the cheapest possible illegal supplement... then if it get's confiscated then you know... but if it gets through then GO BIG!!!

good luck


----------



## Skate67 (Nov 2, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by spartan *_
> Because my country is full of liberal left wing cowards, any type of prohormone is prohibited up here. If my country had a clue we would be more like our American Brothers(I want to aplologise for not going to Iraq with you guys, I was in Afganastan with the 101st) but my country is full of cowards as I stated before and our military is way overstreched. Due to the fact that our great liberal primeminster feels that welfare bums and drug adddicts rank higher in priority than our military.................
> Oops there I go again, if anyone can help me out I would appreciate it. Just send me a message and we can talk!.



what city you live in bro.... the way i get them is i became friends with the owner of this one store and we got on the subject of PHs and im like "yeah too bad you can get that shit here" and then hes like "hold on a sec". comes back with a box full of animal stak, 1-ad, a shit load of SAN products... you name it.


----------



## spartan (Nov 3, 2003)

*I live in Winnipeg*

I live in winnipeg man, if you antone out there who can hook me up with transdermal 1ad, 4ad leave me a post, thanks buddy.


----------



## tk... (Nov 3, 2003)

*Re: I live in Winnipeg*



> _*Originally posted by spartan *_
> I live in winnipeg man, if you antone out there who can hook me up with transdermal 1ad, 4ad leave me a post, thanks buddy.



same here, just pm me if possible to get ph's


----------



## Clinteroo (Nov 15, 2003)

I would not bother ordering on-line. I have done so 4 or 5 times. My first order got through so I tried some more and every other one has been confiscated by customs. Of course my first order was the smallest one. 

I would just cross the border and buy it. I went to Vegas last week and bought some. Getting them across the border was a piece of cake. I live about an hour from the border so next time I will just drive over and tell them I went to get gas or whatever.

If I get caught I'll just play dumb. Don't know how successful that will be but I'm not too worried about it. I've heard of other people bringing down other vitamin bottles and just putting the 1-AD in a multi-vitamin bottle. I think that would work because customs people don't know the difference.

Either way I've wasted too much money ordering on-line so I wouldn't reccomend it.


----------



## Testosterone (Nov 17, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by spartan *_
> Because my country is full of liberal left wing cowards, any type of prohormone is prohibited up here. If my country had a clue we would be more like our American Brothers(I want to aplologise for not going to Iraq with you guys, I was in Afganastan with the 101st) but my country is full of cowards as I stated before and our military is way overstreched. Due to the fact that our great liberal primeminster feels that welfare bums and drug adddicts rank higher in priority than our military.................
> Oops there I go again, if anyone can help me out I would appreciate it. Just send me a message and we can talk!.



I recomend you to order it through www.bodybuilding.com
What they'll do is they'll put on the package "PROTEIN POWDER"
They'll also undervalue your invoice.
This way, you'll get it.
Your Customs won't get their hands to it since they have to deal with nearly 5000-7000 pakcgaes a day!

I tried this same thing and it's been working for me for the past 2 years!


----------



## SonOfThor (Nov 18, 2003)

> I recomend you to order it through www.bodybuilding.com
> What they'll do is they'll put on the package "PROTEIN POWDER"
> They'll also undervalue your invoice.
> This way, you'll get it.
> ...



I just took your advice and ordered through bodybuilding.com.  They seem pretty reasonably priced too.  I only ordered a small ammount from them just as a test.  I'll let you all know what happens to my package.

To all fellow cannucks:  Please, let's keep this thread active and share the konwledge on how to get this stuff up north!!  PM me if you want to keep it private, but I'd love to know any local places that stock Prohormones and 6OXO and the like (Ottawa).

Thanks again and good training to you all!

-SonOfThor


----------



## SonOfThor (Nov 19, 2003)

Bump.. I am not a pig or anything, just curious about how cannucks get their PH and 6oxo and stuff.  I think it's retarded that they're banned here in Canada, and I can't be the only one...  There's gotta be an easier way than going to the USA or ordering from the USA and hoping it will get past customs.. Anyone?


----------



## ice (Nov 23, 2003)

hey bros
caught your post while looking up the consecences of order prohormones and liveing in canada. I am about to buy some stuff and will keep you posted about what goes down. I hope this stuff works out all right as getting caught would *really* suck.


----------



## ice (Nov 23, 2003)

ps for anyone in vancouver i know of a place where you can buy ph. They are way more expensive (100$ cycle), but oyu can walk outa the store with them. email me at rush_is_a_dog@hotmail.com and ill try and help you out


----------



## SonOfThor (Nov 24, 2003)

Hey all.

Just an update:  I got my order from bodybuilding.com today.  Everything went smoothly.  Maximum respect to BB dot com for their reasonable prices, great shipping fees, and for keeping the Cannucks happy.

I personally reccomend them to any interested parties, although it could be that I just got lucky... Who knows.

Peace,

SonOfThor.


----------



## 1Fast400 (Nov 24, 2003)

If one orders transdermals we usually mark as cosmetics so they don't go through health canada.  Otherwise, we mark it as vitamins, creatine, protein.  It just depends on what is in the package.


----------



## SonOfThor (Nov 24, 2003)

^ Good to know!

I will keep this in mind as well... You have some very interesting looking products for sale (dermabolics?) and I've heard nothing but good things about your service.

Cheers,

SonOfThor


----------



## ice (Nov 24, 2003)

good to know. I found out my order has been shipped today. If this goes through Im gonna take out a morgage on my house, sell my dog, girlfriend, and my family and just buy a mother load of pros.


----------



## ice (Nov 26, 2003)

well its been three days now. Still no package. Is this normal? I live in edmonton, anybody else had to wait a while for their package. I bought the stuff from bodybuilding.com


----------



## SonOfThor (Nov 27, 2003)

Took around 4 business days for mine to arrive.  Shipped on a tuesday afternoon and arrived on the Monday.  Patience Daniel-san.


----------



## 1Fast400 (Nov 27, 2003)

He ordered from BB.com, that is the problem


----------



## ponyboy (Nov 27, 2003)

Stuff from the US can take over a week to get across the border.  I usually give them two weeks before I start to get worried.


----------



## SonOfThor (Nov 27, 2003)

I would be more keen on ordering from 1fast400 if it didn't cost me $13 USD to ship a $30 bottle of PH...

BB.com will do the same for me (to Canada) for $2.99 USD.  So what If I have to wait 4 days!?!   I have to wait that long for UPS standard from Toronto to Ottawa, which is about a 5 hour drive.... 

Don't get me wrong, 1Fast400 has damn competitive prices, and a better selection of QUALITY products than bb.com, but the total overall cost difference due to shipping costs is just way too much for me at this stage.  Maybe if I'm dropping like $250 or more at a time it'd be worth it to go with 1fast400 for me, but as it stands now (buying small ammounts slowly as cash materializes...) it's not for me.

Regards,

SonOfThor


----------



## ice (Nov 27, 2003)

Maybe this is premature, but anybody have experiance with custom catching you?


----------



## Pumped300 (Nov 28, 2003)

My BB.com orders ALWAYS get checked at the customs!!!

I think it depends on your luck!


----------



## ice (Nov 28, 2003)

im screwed. its been way to long now. no ganabolin. Awwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwww. shyte


----------



## Pumped300 (Nov 28, 2003)

Man give it at least 2 weeks!
Do you have a traking number?
It`s holidays in US so it may take longer


----------



## ice (Nov 29, 2003)

Well i have done a lot of searching and decided that bb.com is the worst source for pros. It seems everybody knows about them (includeing customs). Dam I my stuff


----------



## SonOfThor (Nov 29, 2003)

Great well if you hear of anyone better please share!!  Guess I just got lucky or sumthing..


----------



## 1Fast400 (Nov 29, 2003)

We ship ours with a from to of Mike McCandless rather than the business name. We can use fed-ex now, not sure how that will be.


----------



## SonOfThor (Nov 29, 2003)

Is fedex and option for canada as well?


----------



## ice (Nov 29, 2003)

*a*

ya I was going to buy from you. What are your success rates like for powder?


----------



## oaktownboy (Nov 29, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by nanook *_
> Bush is craptastic,  He's an idiot


no one gives a fuck what u think about our leader and no one asked u..this thread isn't even about politics..next time i wish u would treat him with a little more respect, even if u do think he is crap


----------



## ice (Nov 29, 2003)

omg. really man, your right this thread isnt about politics why did oyu have to bring them up again?


----------



## Supermans Daddy (Nov 29, 2003)

Yo ice, If by chance that package does come at this point, I would play it safe and not open it for a couple of days and post wrong address on it, That's if you've got concerns about gettin popped. Just leave it in the crib make sure you write that on the package, and if the boys come to the spot play dumb as hell, show them that you where about to send it back to your postal person, if not do the damn thing my brother.Good luck  Man Y'all need to stop that politic shit. That shit is like crack cool if you sellin, Fucked up if you're buying. Don't hate the Playa's ,hate the Game!


----------



## 1Fast400 (Nov 30, 2003)

We just got fed-ex and canada worked out, trying to get the rates worked out in the online calculator.  I'll be opening my own message board soon, which will make it a lot easier to address foreign issues.  On heavy stuff to canada, it is much cheaper fed-ex.  So far 1 guy lost his ergo stuff to customs, but they let the rest pass in.  When it comes to customs and what not, it is SO pot luck.  What I have noticed is that if you mark the slip REAL low on fed-ex, you are asking the package to get opened.  So sometimes it is better to pay a little duty fee and have them leave it alone.


----------



## ice (Nov 30, 2003)

ya,  better to play it safe. 
thanks bro
man I want my roiiiids


----------



## Pumped300 (Nov 30, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Mikhal *_
> Yo ice, If by chance that package does come at this point, I would play it safe and not open it for a couple of days and post wrong address on it, That's if you've got concerns about gettin popped. Just leave it in the crib make sure you write that on the package, and if the boys come to the spot play dumb as hell, show them that you where about to send it back to your postal person, if not do the damn thing my brother.Good luck  Man Y'all need to stop that politic shit. That shit is like crack cool if you sellin, Fucked up if you're buying. Don't hate the Playa's ,hate the Game!



He has ordered prohormones not steroids!!!
Mine has been siezed and you just recieve a letter saying it was sent back or destroyed!and that`s the end of it


----------



## Pumped300 (Nov 30, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by 1Fast400 *_
> We ship ours with a from to of Mike McCandless rather than the business name. We can use fed-ex now, not sure how that will be.


I just ordered form you guys!
Will post back when I get the stuff!
Did you read the review in Muscular Developement about Mike and 1fast400.com?


----------



## ice (Nov 30, 2003)

awww I wish I had the money to order again.


----------



## ice (Nov 30, 2003)

pumped, what did you order? I saw their 1,4 wasnt badly priced. Dam i wanna try some of their 3beta but im not sure the powder gets through as well as the bottles.


----------



## Pumped300 (Nov 30, 2003)

S1+
Heard lots of goodstuff about it
As it`s a spray,they ship it as "cosmetics",so hopefully,it won`t need health canada approuval!
You may still get your BB.com order
It`s Thanks giving w-e, so the USA incoming mail will be crazy this week!
Good luck


----------



## Pumped300 (Nov 30, 2003)

Another great LEGAL product out there is SWOLE V2
There are a few posts on it


----------



## ice (Dec 1, 2003)

still no pros...  Whats swole V2 do? Is it legal?


----------



## Supermans Daddy (Dec 1, 2003)

> He has ordered prohormones not steroids!!!


 I'm just prompting the brotha to play it safe. As I live in the USA and you can cop prohormones at any health food store here, I'm not schooled on how they dance in Canada as far as that goes, But I do know gettin a holla  from the boys, sucks WORLD WIDE!Don't shoot!!! my bad Playa. I live by the old school code "better safe than sorry" Thanks for pulling my coat to the legal tip tho! PEACE


----------



## Pumped300 (Dec 2, 2003)

WOW
Placed my order on friday and recieved it today(CANADA)!!!!
1fast400.com is the best!!!!
thank you Mike


----------



## Pumped300 (Dec 2, 2003)

Hey I even got a 200gr creatine for free
cool!
Thaks again 1fast400.com


----------



## ice (Dec 3, 2003)

i would just like to say bodybuilding.com can suck MY ASS! I still havent gotten my products. i have bought over 150 dollars of products (all shipped serperatly) and still nothing. Its been like two fricken weeks. Why do they advertise that the stuff comes in 2-3 days when this is not true. Just warning all my canadian bros that bodybuilding.com is not the place to go for stuff


----------



## tucker01 (Dec 4, 2003)

First off you ordered something that is illegal in Canada,  getting through customs is pick and choose, unfortunately your order may have been seized, but that doesn't mean that BB.com sucks.  Remember this is an illegal substance in Canada.  You take your chances and knew that when you ordered.


----------



## SonOfThor (Dec 4, 2003)

Pumped -  How did your order ship? USPS priority or FedEx? 

Thanks.


----------



## ice (Dec 4, 2003)

actually no I didnt order a bunch of illegal stuff. I order one bottle of ganabolon this was shipped seperatly from my other four orders (all shipped seperatly). The order that I made last week just arrived today (2lbs nitro-tech).I order it a week after ordering everything eles and it got inspected by customs but at least its here my other packages which should have arrived before the nitro tech are still not here.


----------



## Pumped300 (Dec 4, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by SonOfThor *_
> Pumped -  How did your order ship? USPS priority or FedEx?
> 
> Thanks.



USPS


----------



## Pumped300 (Dec 4, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by ice *_
> The order that I made last week just arrived today (2lbs nitro-tech).



I hear Nito-tech has Prohormones in it!!!
(There is a post on it)


----------



## tucker01 (Dec 4, 2003)

That is good that one of your shipments came in!  Hopefully you will get the rest.  When ordering Legal supps, I find SNDcanada.com to be awesome.  They ship out the same day, I ordered Swole v2 the other week received it next day.  It is probably alot cheaper when you account for Customs, exchange, and frieght.

Just my $.02


----------



## Pumped300 (Dec 4, 2003)

I also order from SNDcanada.com or supplementscanada.com
They are both great!
They also sell US fat burners but no PH!


----------



## ice (Dec 4, 2003)

funny you should mention them as I just recieved my package of special fat burners from them today. Im pleased but the prices are a bit expensive.


----------



## SonOfThor (Dec 9, 2003)

Well I must be the luckies duck in the world cuz my next package that I ordered from BB.com came in yesterday.  Just 1 bottle of PH in a bubble envelope.  Ordered it on tuesday, got it on monday morning.  I dunno, maybe it's because I always make sure to remind them to lable it "discreetly" so that it doesn get "held up at the border" when I make my order?  Looking at the package you'd never even know who it came from unless you had their address memorized... Blah.  

Oh well, I'm still happy with BB.com and if anone from Canada ever does order from them, my advice is to make use of the comments section to remind them that you'll need special "discreet" lableing since you're in Canada.  It's worked for me 2 our of 2 times.  Not a huge pice of evidence but nonetheless...

SonOfThor.


----------



## ice (Dec 9, 2003)

well my bottle of ganabolin still hasent come even though everything else I ordered from bb.com at the same time has come. Also everything got searched by customs all two packages (and presumably the third which had the pros).Anybody know what customs is gonna do to me?


----------



## tucker01 (Dec 9, 2003)

Nothing, They will just confiscate the items or ship them back to the sender.


----------



## SonOfThor (Dec 9, 2003)

Question for ya ice:  Was the bodybuilding.com logo visible on the packages you recieved that were opened by customs?


----------



## ice (Dec 9, 2003)

yes there is a small sticker that says 
bodybuilding.com at blah blah blah.
They didnt put that sticker on yours?


----------



## SonOfThor (Dec 10, 2003)

The green customs tag was conveniently placed so that  the bottom of it obscured the bb.com logo and there was only the 316 steelhead drive address visible below it... That probably helped too, I'm guessing.  This was the case on both of my orders and keep in mind that I make sure to remind them that I would require discreet labling since I was in Canada and didn't want any "delays" at the border...


----------



## Testosterone (Dec 14, 2003)

Do you ship to India?
I'm a pretty frequent buyer of all this stuff.
I made a deal with Customs here that's why I always import through USPS.



> _*Originally posted by 1Fast400 *_
> We ship ours with a from to of Mike McCandless rather than the business name. We can use fed-ex now, not sure how that will be.


----------



## Testosterone (Dec 14, 2003)

You're an AssClown for 2 reasons:

1. You didn't order a legitimate product into Canada. That's your fault. Customs officials ain't your Uncles & Aunts that they can let these packages pass by.

2. Bodybuilding.com is the world's largest Online Store (Volume Wise is not inventory wise). Not does it deals in selling supplements, but it is the best database for almost any topic related to bodybuilding, sports, fitness, diet....so on. They're not #1 for anything. 

They never use the word BB.com on their package. They always use Higher Power Nutiriton (Declare it on the Customs Documents-Airway Bill #). 

I've been ordering thru them over 2 years and they've never disappointed me. Although I lost couple of their packages (Which I received them after very long time) For that they sent me immediately replacement packages Free of Cost. That good they are.





> _*Originally posted by ice *_
> i would just like to say bodybuilding.com can suck MY ASS! I still havent gotten my products. i have bought over 150 dollars of products (all shipped serperatly) and still nothing. Its been like two fricken weeks. Why do they advertise that the stuff comes in 2-3 days when this is not true. Just warning all my canadian bros that bodybuilding.com is not the place to go for stuff


----------



## ice (Dec 14, 2003)

im an ass clown? You cant even speak english properly. Anyways on one of my packages the customs sticker does obscure the bb.com logo (but I was able to see through it). I think the moral of this thread is dont order bb.com. I like their site they have good info but its 50:50 if you get your pros or not.


----------



## 1Fast400 (Dec 14, 2003)

With these new deal we set up with fed-ex we can ship small items (1ad, S1+ etc) for 18 bucks, cover almost the entire world in 2-3 days.  It goes in a pak deal which bypasses almost all of customs.  We sent out 6 on thursday, all 6 consumers get their package on monday.


----------



## ice (Dec 22, 2003)

I just got a letter from health canada telling me that I tried to import a controlled substance. Guys what should I do? What happens next? Need advice quick. Am I gonna be charged with anything?


----------



## BabyArnold (Dec 22, 2003)

Sounds like this is Leader bashing thread. What happened to the Mag 10 advice. By the way, does it work?


----------



## BUSTINOUT (Dec 22, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by ice *_
> I just got a letter from health canada telling me that I tried to import a controlled substance. Guys what should I do? What happens next? Need advice quick. Am I gonna be charged with anything?



No, you won't be charged with anythng.  More than likely your address is now flagged so anything coming in from another country will get scrutinized.  You may want to try opening a private mail box now at Mail Box etc. or something like that.  Don't worry though man, nothing happens next.


----------



## ice (Dec 22, 2003)

thanks bustinout. It really freaked me out when my parents told me (im 20 and live with my parents... i know, lame) that a "strange" letter had arrived for me. Man did it suck when they started asking why health canada is mailing me. I just said it was personal and well they probably wonder if I have some std or something.


----------



## Skate67 (Dec 22, 2003)

aw F***..... i was gonna order some M1T from a site but now that you got that im pretty sceptical  

Anyone know a well know company that is producing (cheap) M1T?  The reason is the guy who i get my supps from orders supplements from well known companies like muscletech/universal/VPX only.


----------



## ice (Dec 23, 2003)

ya it sucks... Last night my parents corned me and asked if I had an infectious STD. I had to tell them the truth about what happened. After hearing it they said "Im so relieved that you dont have an STD" and didn't even mention the fact that potentially I could spend three years in jail. My dad was a bit pissed that I keep taking stuff but my mom wrote it off as "experimenting".


----------

